# Witch Hollow 2012 Season of Ups and Downs



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Howdy

if you had unlimited old fencing what all would or could you build?


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

coffins, cemetary fence,colums, picture frames,chest,walls for my haunt,cant think of more right now but the list could be endless...and of course you could bring me some, its just a short drive no matter where you live in Texas..lol


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Right now I am going to do a faux facade on the house to make it look abandoned, build some dormers for the roof. Might need a new fence, maybe an old barn.
I got connected with a fencing contractor who is going to leave the fence at the project site for me to come and get instead of hauling to the dump.  I am picking up 180' of fencing the next two days. Usually I have things I want to build but no material so with this unlimited supply of fencing I am a bit overwhelmed in what I could/should build.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

sounds like you got it going on, you didnt need my 2 cents


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Input is always good, might be something I wouldn't think of.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm right down the road and you can share. LOL
Many many things can be built as listed above. I use what I can find for cages.
And with a circus theme this year I will be building alot of them.
Sometimes ideas hit you in the head while building something else.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pieces of wooden fencing can be used to make old style wooden crosses such as were used as grave markers. Put a lot of those in your yard and it's very effective.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I was in Abilene last weekend (assuming your 20 is the Wylie around Abilene), I wish I could have taken some off your hands, heh.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

for some reason he is not responding to our idea of sharing, ladysherry..lol..I dont get it???


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm basing this all upon the assumption that you are talking about a wooden fence, maybe a picket fence, but if the fence is something different then all of our ideas kind of go out the window.
Beyond the ideas already listed, how about making an aged fence for your yard?
Other ideas:
Largish wooden boxes with lids for various props, or even for storage
Boarded up windows
Rickety old chairs and tables for a front porch, with skeletons or buckies filling them.
"Trap Doors", wooden hatches or doors that you can place in/on your lawn with a speaker and a pair or two of LED eyes peeping through the cracks. Running sounds to the speaker can have people looking at it while something/someone else creeps up behind them.
Signs, warning signs, rules, etc.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Sharing? Hmmm well if I am driving all around town collecting when will I get to work on props?
I like all the ideas. I have another load to pick up tomorrow evening of 103'-0" of fencing.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

undertakers or caretakers shed...corpse wagon...windmill...anything really. I love old wood. 
(snicker)


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Coffins, coffins, coffins, coffins....


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Well folks, the city stepped in and told me that I had to remove all the reclaimed lumber, fencing so forth I had collected. I am not allowed to store it anywhere visible on my property. I do not have a garage nor a storage building and I have a chainlink fence therefore making the material visible. I am going to take a good portion of it to my dad who needs to replace some slats on his fence. The rest will be cut up to meet large debris haul off requirements. Yay for government and laws that protect or cough I mean keep us locked inside our homes.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What about covering it with a tarp? That would make it no longer visible and satisfy the letter of the law.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Nope I asked if I could do that and was told no.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been through Wylie, TX.... they sure have changed since a decade ago when one could keep as many derelict auto cars as one wanted on their property. It is amazing how if you convince enough 6$ salary people to move to your country town, these rules get passed.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

So any of you local TX folks want any of this fencing?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh what a shame and how disappointing.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Just run it across the front of the house to block the road view of the backyard. Then tell them that is your fence.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How About making a giant dog house or work shed out of some of it and then storing the balance of the material in that? That shed could be used as a crypt or a shack for your haunt and give you a work/storage place the rest of the year.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.
How did your local government find out you have this stuff?

I can understand cities and neighborhoods not wanting their area to look like a dump. It drops the property values for the surrounding area, and it isn't something someone wants to look at drinking their morning coffee.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> Just run it across the front of the house to block the road view of the backyard. Then tell them that is your fence.


thats what I was thinking


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well this has sorta been said.... but in a different way. Why not use the fence to hide the fencing. 3 panels in semi-square, against the house placed plum with 20 panels inside.. what the heck could they possibly say??? Un less you're are a contractor operating in a residential neighborhood. but then again they only persue that kind of zoning violation thing in NJ. It could be anything..... BUT that was unusually fast that somebody complained enough to take action with the town... Suspicions....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree. Build a fence enclosure or a small shed to store the bulk in, or stretch it across the property to hide it from sight. It is very strange that someone complained that fast about it.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

*Well going to do it anyway*

Earlier in the summer I had contacted a fencing company and was getting to go and collect the old fencing they left for me. Well my wonderful city said I had to get rid of all of it due to it being an eyesore and some other nonsense rule. Per the city I cant even store it in my backyard due to it being seen. I have a chain link fence and back up to a city park. Going to go ahead and go get some fencing and old trees and start decorating. I should receive a letter from the city in a couple of weeks. Wish me luck.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

you go boyee!


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

they make slats that go diagonally into chain link fencing to make it more private. 
If you got that, do you think that would fix the problem?


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I have seen those slats before. We are moving next summer so there's no point in doing that. So next summer maybe a whole new city to annoy.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

With the year having been as dry as it's been for much of the country, I can understand cities and neighborhoods being worried about fire hazards too. Having a pile of "kindling" laid against the house probably makes all of the neighbors a bit worried. All it takes is some idiot with fireworks or a cigarette butt to start the blaze.
.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I think its really an eyesore issue, if the whole fire hazard thing were true then everyone with a stack of firewood would be at risk. Either way going to get some and build some props.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Woo Hoo score!!! 115' of fencing to be picked up tomorrow evening. Nice thing about this fencing is its from afluent neighborhoods so its still got a lot of life left in it. I will start decorating and construction this weekend.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I usually chop off the bottom 2 feet or so (as its usually rather rotten) ..this helps make it shorter so little kids can see thru & over it better...I keep it high enough to discourage people jumping over, and take the boards off & space them out so you can see thru. Great score!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Toe pincher caskets, toe pincher caskets, toe pincher caskets....


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Getting another 170' of fencing next week.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

ok dont hate me but I picked up this Wednesday:









Then built this today:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, you're fast!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Much sweetness! I love free wood!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I need to put some faux windows and a door on the building. Its actually hiding my pop up camper. Need to build some dormers to add to my roof line of my house, more fencing, toe pinchers. I saw one of my neighbors trimmed a tree so I will pick up the limbs to my my haunt look more overgrown.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not used to building coffins with fencing. I will have to do some research, here is my first attempt but it looks like crud.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

*You're not haunting until......*

Two code enforcement officers come to your door. Wife just called to let me know they stopped by asking questions. I still have some dead trees I am going to set up that they say is a fire hazard. They also were worried that the run down shack structure I built to hide my camper on the driveway was going to be permanant. Yeah its got no roof and offers no real protection to my camper and I can't get the camper out with the building up. they asked if the yard was for Halloween, uhhh no its a Kwanza yard. So for any of you Texas yard haunters who aren't hassled by your cies I wish I lived where you live. Next summer a new city will be asking me what I am doing because were out of there.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Did they say if someone had complained, or did they just happen by your house? I guess I'm lucky noone has noticed my little haunt.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

No they didn't mention anything like anyone complaining. Code enforcement patrols our neighborhood once a week. I have been expecting a letter in the mail, I guess I am awesome enough to warrant a personal visit by two officers.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

*witch Hollow ups and downs for 2012*

Seems I am doing things wrong on the forum also. I guess I will post any videos and pictures from Halloween evening to this thread. Can I rename it from "old fencing" to something along the lines of Witch Hollow 2012 season of ups and downs.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I keep thinking you're in the Wylie area of Abilene... I was fixin to say (again) I can't believe anyone would hassle you about old fencing.

Funny how they bitch about old fencing but don't say anything about an old rickety structure (or did they?) out front.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

They asked if the weird old shack was going to stay. No its not going to stay how am I supposed to go camping with my pop up locked up in a shack? Need to rent a wood chipper and chip up some of these old trees.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sblanck said:


> Can I rename it from "old fencing" to something along the lines of Witch Hollow 2012 season of ups and downs.


Yes, and done


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

My first attempt at a toe pincher using fence slats.










I built two today.

Added some dead trees









covered up all the bikes on the porch









Barn, but I reworked it today









Cauldron for my witch


----------

